

JSON 2 HTML - nirmal

http://nirmalpatel.com/json2html/<p>Inspired by http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=239735 I decided to create something that made it easier for me to get JSON objects into HTML so that I could quickly move onto styling.<p>JSON 2 HTML (json2html.js) allows for easy conversion of JSON objects into semantically meaningful HTML. Arrays are converted to Ordered Lists (OL) and objects are converted to Unordered Lists (UL) where each List Item (LI) has a class equal to the key of the value in the object. Strings are checked for urls which are automatically converted into links. Booleans, numbers and null are converted to strings. The result is then stored in a placeholder div. CSS is used to format the output.
======
morbidkk
<http://jsonml.org/> is similar.

What you have done helps when server response is json/xml(which can be
converted to json).

JSON is very nifty format and programmer friendly. Last year I had done some
tooling to read JavaBeans using asm convert to JSON. We has wrapper over
service classes to return response either as XML string or JSON.

check out this too [http://blog.ketankhairnar.com/2007/06/json-utility-using-
asm...](http://blog.ketankhairnar.com/2007/06/json-utility-using-asm-java-
bytecode.html)

